

Show HN: Catapulty, utility for when you design cross-browser - eliot_sykes
http://catapulty.com/

======
bprater
Better explanation at the top would be nice. Something like:

"Tired of designing for 10 browsers and needing to copy and paste the site's
URL to each one? Here are two simple bookmarklets will make it a snap."

I had to come back to Hacker News to actually figured out what it did!

~~~
eliot_sykes
Nice spot, I can see now it was hard to figure out what on earth the app does,
wish I'd realised, feel pretty stupid.

So big thank you for the feedback, I've updated the text based on your
suggestion:

"Are you a cross-browser coder tired of copying the same URL into 10 different
browsers? Then Catapulty’s bookmarklets are here to help you…"

------
cj
Neat idea, good work. Does it work by matching IPs?

Would be awesome if this worked browser <\--> iPhone.

~~~
eliot_sykes
Thanks cj. Spot on about IP matching. Took a little while to figure out how to
get the client IP on Heroku, write up here:
[http://catapulty.tumblr.com/post/8303749793/heroku-and-
node-...](http://catapulty.tumblr.com/post/8303749793/heroku-and-node-js-how-
to-get-the-client-ip-address)

About browser <\--> iPhone, it'll work if your phone has the same IP as your
browser, this might happen if your phone is using your home WiFi. Getting the
bookmarklets into your phone might be a bit trickier and require some manual
editing of bookmarks. Would be good to come up with a nice way of getting the
bookmarklets onto phones.

To avoid the requirement of same IPs, I guess that'd require a way to create
and identify an account on Catapulty. If that looks like it'd be useful I'll
add that in.

------
eliot_sykes
Weekend project to save ctrl+c/v-ing addresses when coding cross-browser
support. Would love any and all feedback.

------
lukifer
Great tool, thank you!

